# Sticky  Welcome To The Accutron, Bulova, and Caravelle Forum!



## Samantha

*Welcome to the Accutron, Bulova, Caravelle forum! Your moderators will be Samantha and sixtysix.

Samantha - Current moderator in F6 Watchmaking. I am a former Bulova employee in one of the now defunct Bulova Service Centers. My watch collection includes some vintage Bulovas, Accutrons, Caravelles, and both Bulova and Accutron Quartz watches.

sixtysix - Current moderator in F71 Affordables. I have several vintage Accutron, Bulova and Caravelle watches. Have a collection of Railroad approved wristwatches that includes many Accutrons and Bulovas. Have several newer Bulovas in collection as well.

We look forward to kicking off the new forum and celebrating both the history and future of these great brands.

Samantha and sixtysix*


----------



## RedHerringHack

Excellent!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Thank you Samantha and Gary.

Well folks, you asked for it and now you've got it! The success of this forum rests solely with you, the Accutron, Bulova and Caravelle enthusiasts, so don't be shy.

We don't plan to seed the forum with old threads from other forums, but if you would like an existing ABC themed thread moved into this sub-forum _and_ you are the OP please PM me a link to the post and I'll be happy to move it for you.

Let's have some fun!

Brad 
CMSgt Bo


----------



## Robmks

Well this is interesting. Good luck on the new forum.

Bob


----------



## bsshog40

Awesome!,


----------



## moneysworth

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thank you Samantha and Gary.
> 
> Well folks, you asked for it and now you've got it! The success of this forum rests solely with you, the Accutron, Bulova and Caravelle enthusiasts, so don't be shy.
> 
> We don't plan to seed the forum with old threads from other forums, but if you would like an existing ABC themed thread moved into this sub-forum _and_ you are the OP please PM me a link to the post and I'll be happy to move it for you.
> 
> Let's have some fun!
> 
> Brad
> CMSgt Bo


Just wanted to thank Brad and everyone else involved for making this happen. And thanks to Samantha and sixty-six for taking the time to moderate. Looking forward to learning more about the brands and seeing some great watches but mostly finally seeing Bulova getting the respect they deserve. Thanks again.


----------



## Pro Diver

Kudos to WUS mods and members for making this happen. And with an alphabetical listing, it is position #1 of the brands forum. Great to see it and I look forward to partcipating.


----------



## happy hooligan

This is great. I've got a thing for vintage Bulova's!


----------



## toyotrust

This is my first reply since I just joined today the WUS community. I am very happy to see a subforum for ABC. I just purchased a Bulova Men's 63A001 Kirkwood Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch after I waited for a long time to find a good deal on it. Can't wait for it to arrive and post pics. Looking forward to learning and seeing nice timepieces.


----------



## Macram

Great news! I have a couple of vintage hummers that I'll try to post pictures of soon.


----------



## Earthling789

Hi everyone! I just registered for the forum, mainly for this ABC sub-forum! I have always loved Bulova watches, although I only own a few... I am drawn to them.

I look forward to learning more and sharing! Thanks for starting this sub-forum


----------



## Mediocre

It will be interesting to see how many Bulova posts continue to take place in the Seiko/Citizen forum lol


----------



## sixtysix

:-d Feel free to send them here!



Mediocre said:


> It will be interesting to see how many Bulova posts continue to take place in the Seiko/Citizen forum lol


----------



## bobbee

Excellent!
Well done to Brad, Samantha and sixtysix for this new forum. I look forward to seeing everyone's posts here!


----------



## Johnny Boy

Thanks, I have 7 Bulova Precisionists so this forum will be great!


----------



## peld

Thought I'd say hello. Just about to pull the trigger on two Bulovas. Always store a thought of Bulova as more of a fashion brand, mostly for women, but completely stumbled upon some of the new watches at a jewellers a few days ago (actually went in to look at Seikos). 

Saw the Wilton precisionist which looked quality, the movement is amazing, and will order that in the silver face, rose gold numbers, leather strap. However in researching Bulova I think I'll also add one of the sporty precisionist chronographs and sell my SNDF.


----------



## moneysworth

peld said:


> Thought I'd say hello. Just about to pull the trigger on two Bulovas. Always store a thought of Bulova as more of a fashion brand, mostly for women, but completely stumbled upon some of the new watches at a jewellers a few days ago (actually went in to look at Seikos).
> 
> Saw the Wilton precisionist which looked quality, the movement is amazing, and will order that in the silver face, rose gold numbers, leather strap. However in researching Bulova I think I'll also add one of the sporty precisionist chronographs and sell my SNDF.


Surprise... Bulova... Its not just for women anymore. In fact, it hasn't been for the last 140 years...lol ! Just kidding. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your new watches.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Thanks for taking the helm Samantha and Sixtysix. 

Eric


----------



## mikeyt_53

Well done Samantha & Sixtysix! Looking forward to participating in a forum where the virus at that other site cant follow...


----------



## Oliverb

Hi Samantha! Glad to be aboard.
OliverB


----------



## PhoenixMars

This is great Samantha, I have read a lot of your posts at other sites and they have always been full of great information and very helpful !


----------



## Edwardschoice

I'm delighted to see this forum started. 
I've recently been offered a fascinating watch from an old friend who had in inherited it. He has several great watches and is not seriously interested in this one. 
It's a Bulova Acutron Astronaut from the mid 1960's. What exact year, I'm not sure. The darn thing fascinates me. New batteries were installed recently and the darn thing hums like a trooper. Yes. I said 'hums'. I'm still on a learning curve with this old girl. However, the more I research this watch the more I'm leaning towards adopting it. An original Quartz with a tuning fork. Amazing. 
Here the the thing. It's had a hard life. Serious restoration involved here. I'm not really concerned about the effort. I'm more trying to rationalize the cost of said repairs to to its true value. 
Anyone out there interested in bringing me along in my education on this old beauty, please do. 
I've got a feeling I'm about to embark on a fun adventure with this watch.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Welcome, Edwardschoice!

There's a sticky at the top of the Accutron Forum page, 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-manufacture-date-charts-2657577.html

That will help you to determine the date. The standard disclaimer is thus: If it runs with a new battery, that's good news. It means nothing's seriously damaged in it. If it hasn't been to a watchmaker for repair in five years, it should go in for a service to keep it that way. There have been a few threads on repair. Search them and you'll see everyone's opinions on the few people around who will work on these.

Perhaps start a new thread with any photos you can get, and the helpful folks here will help you get started on that adventure. Just be careful, Bulovas (and especially Accutrons) are addictive.


----------



## ispoglini

Hello,i have a question about the bulova accutron ii 97B133.
I saw it live at a store and at the bulova website and on the dial there was the 262khz.
I have searched it on ebay also and the 262khz doesn't appear on most of the watches i saw.
Are they fake?


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures

Not "fake", newer models come out all the time.


----------



## mooncameras

The 262 kHz is found on newer models and is the frequency of the Quartz crystal found in the watch movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midoman

Earthling789 said:


> Hi everyone! I just registered for the forum, mainly for this ABC sub-forum! I have always loved Bulova watches, although I only own a few... I am drawn to them.
> 
> I look forward to learning more and sharing! Thanks for starting this sub-forum


I finally joined for the same reason after lurking and searching for a couple of weeks and stumbling onto the subforum! I just inherited an Accutron and two Bulovas and have acquired a taste for more already. Of course, Midoman is my handle because I also inherited the only watch I ever saw my dad wearing, a Mido Multistar from the 70s. It's now my daily wearer.

Look forward to contributing and learning all about ABC! Thanks!


----------



## Calypso2

Hello from me, an old Accutron owner. In the mid seventies I bought an N1 Accutron Astronaut M2
I did a lot of overseas flying and the two time zones were very handy, along with the pride in having the most accurate watch of the time. Sadly a coil failed in 1983 and by then quartz had arrived. I was told parts no longer made as this type of tuning fork model was superseded and not economical to repair. A Rolex Datejust was the replacement; at that time not outrageously priced as these days. The Accutron sat in a box until 2006 when I made the attempt to have it repaired in the USA at Old Father Time. A quote over $1000 put an end to thoughts of repair until this year, 34 years since last running, when I discovered a delightful watchmaker in Bangkok who offered to repair it at a fraction of that price. So delighted to have this bit of historic horology back in the world of the living.
(Having trouble posting an image here.)
[url]https://1drv.ms/i/s!Av-MV9K-88YykXZ-2GWCKPrse

[/URL]


----------



## Calypso2

Sorry I can't edit the problem image above. It seems the image embedding here is limited to computer images. I will try again. This is a 1971 218 keeping quartz-like time, recently serviced.


----------



## MDT IT

Hi Samantha ,

sorry but were is Topic for Bulova Accutron Vintage here ?

Best regard

Marco


----------



## simpletreasures

MDT IT said:


> Hi Samantha ,
> 
> sorry but were is Topic for Bulova Accutron Vintage here ?
> 
> Best regard
> 
> Marco


Marco, it's the same as where you posted this.
Just keep it to Accutron, Bulova and Caravelle.

Seikos not allowed here.....


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Samantha, is this the correct forum to ask for help to ID a vintage Bulova?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Samantha

Hi Peejaydoubleyou,
Yes, but please start a new thread.
Thank you.
Samantha


----------



## simpletreasures

This breakdown courtesy of Watchophilia


MECHANICAL MOVEMENTS
Movement

Make

Start Date

End Date

Jewel Count

Example In Collection
AAI 1921 1923 15, 17 15
AAII 1922 1926 15 15
AI 1922 1923 15 15
AII 1921 1922 15 15
B 1919 7, 15 7, 15
BII 1920 1924 15 15
BAI 1921 17 
BBI 1921 17 
K IV 1924 17 
Phantom 1923 18 
Rubaiyat 1917 1919 15 15
3AB 1937 17 
3AF 1930 1931 15, 17 17
3AH 1962 17 
3AK Swiss 1973 1977 17 17
3AL 1926 1940 17 17
3AN 1935 7 
4AC 1931 7, 15 7
4AD 1935 7 
4AE 1934 1937 15, 17 15, 17
4AF 1924 1935 7 7
4AH 1932 1933 7 
4AK 1932 
4AL 1931 1933 7, 15 7
4AP 1928 1943 15, 17 15, 17
4AR 1942 17 17
4AZ 1936 17 17
4SN 1923 17 
5AB 1936 1949 17 17
5AC 1945 1947 17 17
5AD 1951 1960 17, 21, 23 23
5AE 1936 1937 15, 17 15
5AF 1949 1951 17 
5AH 1951 17, 21, 23 
5AN 1966 23 
5AP 1926 1937 15, 17 15
5AR 1963 23 23
5AT 1968 23 
5AZ 1972 23 23
5BA 1972 23 
5BC 1972 17 17
5BD 1972 1975 17, 21, 23 17, 23
5CD 1970 17 
5K 1923 
5P 1925 1926 17 
5PP 1924 15 15
6A 1960 17, 22 
6AA 1924 17 17
6AB 1935 1936 7, 15 7, 15
6AE 1930 1939 17, 21 17, 21
6AF 1925 1936 7, 15, 17, 21 7, 15, 17, 21
6AH 1940 1946 17 17
6AHC Swiss 1945 17 17
6AK 1940 1947 17, 21 
6AL Swiss 1938 17 17
6AM 1936 1939 17 17
6AMC 1940 17 
6AP 1926 1930 15, 17 15, 17
6AR 1935 1936 7 
6AT 1926 15 
6AZ 1937 1940 17 17
6BA 1948 1949 21 21
6BC 1949 1951 17, 21 17, 21
6BD 1955 1957 17 17
6BE 17 
6BK Swiss 1947 1948 7, 17 17
6BKC 1948 17 17
6BL 1953 17 
6BM 17 
6BMC Swiss 1959 17 17
6BO Swiss 1952 1962 17 17
6BOC Swiss 1953 17 17
6BPA 1954 17, 21, 25 17
6BS 1951 17 
6CA 17 
6CAC 17 
6CF 1961 1966 17 17
6CL 1968 1974 17 17
6CLC 1967 1975 17 17
6CMAC Swiss 1964 17 17
6CN 1968 17 
6COAC 1957 1962 17 17
6CT 1967 17 17
6CTC 17 
6EA 1972 17 17
6LA 1924 15 15
6F 1925 1931 7, 15 7, 15
6N 1924 16 
6P 1924 1927 15, 16, 17 15
6PP Swiss 1924 15 
6PPI 1922 1923 15, 17 
6TA 1924 1929 16 16
6TAA 17 
6W 1924 1925 16, 17 16
7AA 1947 1953 21 21
7AC 1936 1942 17 17
7ADC 1948 17 
7AE Swiss 1936 17 17
7AF Swiss 1935 1938 7 7
7AH 1937 1942 17, 21 17, 21
7AK 1936 1950 21 21
7AL 1950 
7AM 1937 1946 7, 17 17
7AMC 1945 1949 17 17
7AN 1940 17, 21 
7AP 1935 1948 17, 21 17, 21
7BCAC 1974 17 17
7BEACD 1967 17 17
7BPP 1966 17 
7BPC 1966 17 17
7BS 1951 17 
7BSC 1951 17 17
7BUC 1954 1958 17 17
7EDA 1967 17 
7EDAD 1967 1969 17 17
7EFACD 1971 1974 17 17
7T 1924 15 
8AAI 1924 16  
8AB 1926 1926 15 
8AC 1949 1961 17, 21 17, 21
8AD 1948 1951 17, 21 17
8AE 1932 1950 15,17, 21 17, 21
8AH 1944 1948 17, 21 17
8AM 1940 1946 17 17
8AN 1926 1930 15, 17 15
8AP 1926 15 15
8AT 1926 1934 15, 17 15, 17
8AZ 1938 17 
8BA 1947 1956 17 
8BBA 1957 17 17
8EA 1970 17 17
9A 1925 1926 15, 17 15, 17
9AA 1924 15, 16, 17 16, 17
9AAI 1921 1922 15 
9AB 1950 17 17
9AF 1930 1932 17 17
9AN 1927 1929 15, 17 15, 17
9AR 17 
9ARC 17 
9AS 17 
9ASC 17 
9AT 1927 1931 15, 17 15, 17
10A 1923 1926 15, 16, 17 15, 16, 17
10AA 1924 1925 16, 17 16
10AAI 1923 16 16
10AB 1934 7 7
10AC 1932 15, 17 15
10AE 1929 1940 7, 15, 17, 21 15, 17, 21
10AH 1941 1946 17 17
10AI 1921 1923 15, 16 15, 16
10AK 1936 1954 15, 17, 21 15, 17, 21
10AKC 1943 1945 17 
10AKCSH 1943 1945 16 16
10AL 1929 1931 15 15
10AM 1930 1940 17, 21 17
10AN 1925 1937 7,15,17, 21 15, 17, 21
10AP 1925 1926 15,17 15
10AR 1935 1936 7 7
10AT 1932 1933 15, 17 15, 17
10AU 1950 17 17
10AUC 1950 17 
10AX 1940 1942 15,17,21 15, 17, 21
10BA 1943 1947 15, 17 17
10BAC Swiss 1945 17 17
10BC Swiss 1944 1951 7, 15, 17 , 21 15, 17, 21
10BCC 1946 1951 15, 17 17
10BE 1941 1943 15, 17 17
10BH 1948 1949 17, 21 17, 21
10BL 1942 15 
10BM 1949 1956 17, 21 17, 21
10BMC 1950 1953 17, 21 
10BMCD 1950 1951 17, 21 
10BNCH 1950 1962 15, 17 
10BNCHR 1960 1962 23 
10BP USA 1950 1960 21, 23 21, 23
10BPA USA 1955 1958 23, 30 
10BPAC USA 1955 1958 23, 30 23
10BPAD USA 1955 1958 23, 30 23
10BRC 1951 1951 17 17
10BS 1942 1943 15, 17 15, 17
10BT 1950 1954 7, 15, 17 7, 15, 17
10BTC 1951 17 17
10BU 1956 17 
10BUC 1951 1954 17 17
10BZ 1960 1965 23 23
10BX 1941 15, 17 15, 17
10BZ USA 1960 1965 23 23
10BZA USA 1959 1963 23, 30 
10BZAC 1950 1963 23, 30 23, 30
10BZC 1960 23 23
10C 1922 1923 16 16
10CBAC 1953 1955 17 17
10CH 1968 17 17
10CL 1966 1967 17 17
10CMC 1952 17 
10COAC 1965 1969 30 30
10COACD USA 1966 30 30
10CPACD 1965 23 
10CRACD 1966 30 30
10CSC 1952 1954 17 17
10P 1925 1926 15, 17 15, 17
10UT 1952 17 
10W 1926 15 
11AAC 1948 17 
11AB 1955 17 17
11ABC 1955 17 
11AC 1955 1958 17 17
11ACAC 1958 17, 23 23
11ACC 1950 1958 17 17
11AERC Swiss 1957 1966 17 17
11AF 1959 1967 17 17
11AFC Swiss 1959 1961 17 17
11AFAC Swiss 1959 1963 17, 23 17
11AFF 1963 17 17
11AL Swiss 1964 1967 17 17
11ALAC 1968 17 17
11ALACD 1964 1967 17 17
11ALC 1965 1967 17 17
11ALD Swiss 1964 1967 17 17
11ALL 1966 17 
11AN 1971 17 
11ANAC 1973 17 17
11ANACB 1969 1972 17, 23 17, 23
11ANACS 1970 23 
11ANC 1971 17 17
11AOACB 1972 1973 17, 23 17, 23
11AOACD 1974 17 17
11BL 1968 17 
11BLACD 1968 1970 17 17
11BLL 1966 1970 17 17
11BLLA 1971 17 17
11BSACB 1972 1973 17 17
11BZAC 1959 23 23
11COAUD 1974 17 17
12B 1940 1958 17 
12EBA 1965 17, 30 
12EBAC 1965 17, 30 
12EBACD 1965 1966 17, 30 17
12EBAD 1965 17, 30 
12ECACD 1965 17, 30 
12ECAD 1965 17, 30 
13AB 1934 1935 17 17
13AF 1927 1930 15, 17 15
13AH 1941 1957 17 
13AK 1940 1949 17 17
13AL 1933 17 17
13AP 1930 17 
13AT 1932 1933 15 15
14EB 1969 1970 17 17
14EBD Swiss 1969 1971 17 17
14EF 1969 1970 17 
14EFAD 1969 1972 17 
16AC 1970 17 
17 1922 17 
17A 1924 17 
17AA Swiss 1923 17 
17AB 1930 17 
17AE 1929 1940 17 
17AH 1946 1953 15, 17 
17ALS 1962 17 
17AN Swiss 17 
17P 1925 17 
17TR 1924 1925 17 
19AT 1926 6 
19EB 1963 17 17
22B 1923 1925 6 
1000.11 Swiss 1977 17 17
1001.11 Swiss 1977 17 17
1041.1 1977 17 17
1310.10 1979 17 17
7723 Valjoux, Swiss Yes
7733 Valjoux, Swiss Yes
7734 Valjoux, Swiss 1971 Yes
7736 Valjoux, Swiss Yes
Other (Non-Mechanical) Movements
Movment 


Example In Collection
ACCUTRON and ACCUQUARTZ
214 USA 1960 1977 15 15
214H USA 1960 15 
214HN USA 1960 15 
2140 USA 1968 15 
2141 USA 1968 15 
2142 USA 1968 15 
218 USA 1965 13 
218D USA 1965 13 
2180 USA 1967 13 13
2180F USA 1967 13 
2181 USA 1967 13 13
2181F USA 1967 13 13
2181G USA 1967 13 
2182 USA 1967 13 13
2182F USA 1967 13 
2182G USA 1967 13 
2183 USA 1967 13 13
2183F USA 1967 
2183G USA 1967 
2185 USA 1967 13 13
2186 USA 
2191 USA 1967 8 8
2192 USA 8 
2193 USA 8 
2210 USA 1973 15 15
2240 USA 13 
2241 USA 13 
2242 USA 1972 13 13
2300 Swiss 1973 13 13
2301 USA 1972 13 13
2302 USA 1973 13, 17 13, 17
2303 USA 13 
2312 USA 13 
2313 Swiss 1974 13 13
Computron
2294.10 USA 1976 N/A Yes
2404.10 USA 1976 N/A Yes
2534.10 USA 1976 N/A Yes
2544.10 USA 1977 N/A Yes
Quartz LCD
2281 USA 1974 N/A Yes

3011.10
Japan 1977 N/A 

Yes
3086.10 Hong Kong 1978 N/A


----------



## cfernandez

Great story and glad it is working for you again!


----------



## cfernandez

That was meant for Calypso2 post #29!


----------



## Lee Logan

First post here and a hopeful sad story: Around 1976-78, my home was broken into and my Astronaut purchased as a college graduation present to myself in around 1967 was stolen (after payments over many months!). By 1978, I was a Marine jet pilot back from Viet Nam flying F-4 Phantoms (seemed the right watch for the job!).

Anyway, I had had it customized at the suggestion of a friend. He took it to a watchmaker buddy and had my last name "LOGAN" inscribed on the face just below the word "ASTRONAUT" (I did not realize how stupid it would look for my watch to say "Astronaut Logan" on its face when I agreed to the project!). Regardless, I have sometimes wondered what the odds were that the watch might show up for maintenance or sale somewhere and was wondering if any of you have ever run across it?

It was probably pawned for drug money within hours of being stolen though surely would not have been worth much to anyone with someone else's name on it. I have recently gotten into the horology in a small way and when I found this website, I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask if anyone might have run across it over the years.

Happy that Accutrons in general and Astronauts in particular continue to have a solid following. I had a sincere affection for mine as it was both a technical marvel and also easily the most expensive item I had ever bought for myself (poor college lad!). Whoever might own it now certainly owns it fair and square but I would love to see it again and to get a chance perhaps to buy it back if that were possible.

Thanks and all the best,

Lee&#8230;


----------

